#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > درخواست: درخواست نرم افزار برای طراحی قالب وردپرس

## farzaneh88

سلام دوستان
نرم افزای هست که بتونم خروجی کدهای نوشته شده رو باهاش ببینم؟
مثلا هدر سایتو طراحی کردم، فقط بتونم هدر رو ببینیم

----------

*sajad m2*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## sajad m2

> سلام دوستان
> نرم افزای هست که بتونم خروجی کدهای نوشته شده رو باهاش ببینم؟
> مثلا هدر سایتو طراحی کردم، فقط بتونم هدر رو ببینیم


دوست عزیز نرم افزار نمی‌خواد
میتوند با کمک inspect element توی مرورگر هر کدی رو کپی کنید
من الان موبایل دستمه نمیتونم توضیح بدم
ولی سرچ کنید راحته 
میتونید به سورس هر قالبی برید و کدهای html و css و ... کوی کنید

----------

*farzaneh88*

----------


## farzaneh88

> دوست عزیز نرم افزار نمی‌خواد
> میتوند با کمک inspect element توی مرورگر هر کدی رو کپی کنید
> من الان موبایل دستمه نمیتونم توضیح بدم
> ولی سرچ کنید راحته 
> میتونید به سورس هر قالبی برید و کدهای html و css و ... کوی کنید


سرچ کردم و متوجه منظورتون شدم. خیلی ممنون

----------

*sajad m2*

----------


## dbchista

> سلام دوستان
> نرم افزای هست که بتونم خروجی کدهای نوشته شده رو باهاش ببینم؟
> مثلا هدر سایتو طراحی کردم، فقط بتونم هدر رو ببینیم



سلام فرزانه جان
اگه می خواید کدهای html یه سایت یا قالبی که یکی دیگه طراحی کرده رو بدونید، همونطور که جناب sajad m2 گفتند می تونید با inspect element این کار رو انجام بدید اما اگه خودتون کد html نوشتید و می خواید خروجیش رو ببینید که چه شکلی میشه، باید اون فایل رو با پسوند html. ذخیره کنید و بعد با هر مرورگری که دوست دارید باز کنید و خروجی رو ببینید.

کدهای CSS رو هم باید تو یه فایل جداگانه ذخیره کنید و آدرس فایل CSS رو تو فایل html تعریف کنید تا استایل کدهاتون هم اعمال بشند.

موفق باشید

----------

*farzaneh88*

----------


## farzaneh88

> سلام فرزانه جان
> اگه می خواید کدهای html یه سایت یا قالبی که یکی دیگه طراحی کرده رو بدونید، همونطور که جناب sajad m2 گفتند می تونید با inspect element این کار رو انجام بدید اما اگه خودتون کد html نوشتید و می خواید خروجیش رو ببینید که چه شکلی میشه، باید اون فایل رو با پسوند html. ذخیره کنید و بعد با هر مرورگری که دوست دارید باز کنید و خروجی رو ببینید.
> 
> کدهای CSS رو هم باید تو یه فایل جداگانه ذخیره کنید و آدرس فایل CSS رو تو فایل html تعریف کنید تا استایل کدهاتون هم اعمال بشند.
> 
> موفق باشید


سلام و تشکر از توضیحات کاملتون  :درخواست نرم افزار برای طراحی قالب وردپرس:

----------

*dbchista*

----------

